# Help With Aiming



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi if you were to aim a OTT slingshot in the vertical position or the horizontal what do you use as reference points to aim thanks for any help ATB And Happy New Year Phil.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I shoot OTT and aim. I draw the pouch (with twist) back so the tubes just touch the side of my face. Just under the cheek bone. I then use the outside edge of the fork tip as a front sight. Now I hold in my right hand so reverse this if you hold with the left. Holding the frame vertical, or somewhere near to it the outside tip of the right hand fork should be on the target. Once you have the left and right sorted then just raise of lower the pouch to allow for the up and down variation of distance. There is one thing that really messes with this system and that is moving your head. I stand and look at the target and then without moving my head I raise the frame to the aiming point.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

*Cheers i will give this a try see what happens many thanks phil.*


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

do you know if there is any youtube vids on this? thanks phil.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Bill Hays has a pretty good video on aiming.

Myself I shoot target style with the ss in my left hand, tilted 90° sideways ( to the right). The "left" side of the left fork tip is then horizonzal and gives me the elevation, the actual tip is vertical and gives me the azimuth, together with the lined up bands. Seen in 2D the bands form the "handle" on which you have sitting your target as the "lollipop".


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am going check out the Bill Hays video.


----------

